# Ask An Ne User Anything



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

I am bored and could see this as a fun experience maybe?

It is simple someone asks a question and an Ne user answers it


Guidelines

non-Ne users
Post questions you want a wacky answer to
*non-Ne users please post your questions in bold to make it easy for Ne users to skim through and find.*

Ne users
Answer the question
Give the reason as to WHY you came up with it that way
Try not to be so bewildering 

So who will bite?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

How your Ne manifest itself in you?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

1. How do you repress your Si? 
2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it?
3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not? 
4. Are you verbally fluid and fast? 
5. How sociable are you?
6. Do you have insomnia? 
7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now? 
8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'? 
9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way)
That's it for now :crazy:


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

1. How do you repress your Si? Probably the fact that I quite often have my head in the clouds, and I don't realize what is going on around me.
2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it? I'm a pessimist. My Ne seems to find all sorts of reasons why everything will go wrong.
3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not? I don't care either way. I can follow tradition, but I just do what I want.
4. Are you verbally fluid and fast? No, I'm verbally slow.
5. How sociable are you? I'm not hugely social. I'm pretty quiet and prefer hiding from people.
6. Do you have insomnia? No.
7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now?  Uh.... there are books strewn all over the floor.
8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'? Yes, people have said that about me.
9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way) Not very easy. I have a hard time saying what I'm thinking.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Little Cloud said:


> How your Ne manifest itself in you?



1.










2.









3.









1. eyes take in information
2. instead of a straight pipeline Ne bends and twists all other the place tying other ideas and things together
3. Si frantically tries to sort it out but often fails



Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> 1. How do you repress your Si?
> 2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it?
> 3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not?
> 4. Are you verbally fluid and fast?
> ...


*the question above is kind of a good answer for number 1*
But I guess it's repressed by me wanting to just drop things where it's easy but Si wants to set it in a specific spot so it doesn't get lost

2. Optimistpessit
no
optipesstic? yeah that sounds like a better new word
It depends the more "dire" the situation the more optimistic but for trivial things like "i just poured this bowl of cereal and of course theres going to be no milk" more pessimistic

3. Yes and no
I am traditional until Ne says "that is dumb this way is better... i think... maybe? just try it...
okay nevermind that sucked but this other way im POSITIVE its way better... easily a bajillion times better" 

4. Oh goodness no Ti grabs Ne and ties it to a chair 

5. I like to talk to other people but not if i have to break the ice which puts me in a Ne/Ti loop
which makes me think of this
http://pleasebeniceto.me/2012/01/detective-entp-and-the-mystery-of-fi/
just read the pictures 
Si is telling Ne that is what im thinking of

6. yes Ne + internet = zero sleep
have you ever been to stumble upon
YOU CAN NEVER GET OFF THAT SITE WITH Ne!

7. HAHAHAHAHA!
just cleaned it :wink:
otherwise it was super dirty :laughing: by dirty i mean clothes on the floor 
refer to question 1

9. Ne didnt want to answer them allllll in order
What is this word "understandable"?
perhaps you should see the bolded part of question 1

8. Random quirky absurd bewildering wacky loco coco
the whole works
sometimes Ne just blurts out random things for example i once bumped into a chair backing up and SCREAMED "OH MY GOD A CHAIR"
because of this 




watch from 23:10 to 25:00

@Arya
phew I thought I was In this alone!


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

Old and bored. So i answer.

1. How do you repress your Si? Not. It is necessary to keep myself grounded and make correct JUDGEMENTS of which Ne-possibilities actually COULD happen or not. (Based on past experiences). It grows wth age though. When younger I used it mostly to go through past discussions and interchanges to find out peiples intents and motivations. To learn the Feeling-game.

2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it? Extremely positive, but realistic. Optimist. Shit can happen and the world is not a fair and just place, but if you work ahr for something you want you might actually get there! Otherwise you will learn new enticing stuff on the way!

3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not? When it spreads harmony or I dont feel any reason not to, I just follow it or tweak it to be able to be childish. I do NOT follow any tradition just because "you should".... Example: I will not have a big wedding. It is something private just between two people...

4. Are you verbally fluid and fast? Extremely so. Need to deliberately slow down when I aim to reach/convince .... well most new aquaintances/people. 

5. How sociable are you? Very, but I am very picky with whom these days... Take relationships seriously and I have limited time.

6. Do you have insomnia? Do not sleep much, but I stay up until I almost falla sleeep and then I go to bed, Falla sleep within minutes and sleep like a baby. For three to five hours

7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now?  Used to LOOK very disorganized. When it actually became thus I had to clean. Every half a year or so. Nowadays I keep it cleaner due to people around me needing more order.

8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'? People have done so... When I let Ne flow freely and try to explain ideas meanwhile.

9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way)

Aquired skill. I have to sort of PRETEND that people are single minded morons, and then the speed and method of presentation will be just right!  Ni-users seem also to need the Step by step which has surprised me somewhat. Key is slow, linear and focus.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

1. How do you repress your Si? 
Through my sometimes poor attention span, I get bored by certain details. 

2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it?
Mostly pessimistic but I can be like the opposite, Ne jumps out like a circus, haha! Well, it makes me more spontaneous, gives me rushes of insight, gets me to look at other people - how they are feeling and what goes on with them outside myself. Sometimes I get too many thoughts and it just goes on and on, this causes a lot of stress at times.

3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not? 
Sometimes yes, I understand that other cultures value their tradition(fi). General tradition as in sticking to the same thing, I have mixed thoughts about this, sometimes things don't need to change for the sake of it like why fix something if it isn't broken. But then some traditions need to be broken for the sake of important change and reform. 

4. Are you verbally fluid and fast? 
Sometimes, that depends on my mood and who im talking with, the subject at hand. I like to talk clearly more than anything. Im trying to learn to read faster whilst not skipping details thus absorbing the info completely, the essence of it. Im very fast at work though, almost systematic, I can pull off the ISTJ business suit now and then :tongue:

5. How sociable are you?
It depends. On a scale of 1 to 10, probably about 5/10. I need a lot of me time but get depressed and low if im on my own for too long.

6. Do you have insomnia? 
Yes. For like all my life.

7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now? 
Today, its not bad, bits of clutter, I try to tidy as I go. Im bad at attacking a whole mess.

8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'? 
I wouldn't be surprised. 

9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way)
My ideas I want to communicate or transfer to the external world where people can see them, I want my ideas to affect others and be a catalyst for change. Sometimes I struggle with verbal persuasion or don't always feel confident, I stick to way I feel comfortable in explaining it. Its always nice though having someone genuinely interested in my ideas.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Before I start answering questions, I'd like to ask those who have Ne as their auxiliary function how strong they think they "use" (for lack of better word) Ne. The thing is, I tend to see a huge difference between those who have Ne as their auxiliary than people who have it as their dominant. 

*1. How do you repress your Si? 
*
Well, with dominant Ne. They are both two sides of a seesaw. For me it so happens that I lean so heavily on Ne that Si remains on the ground and totally incompetent. First of all, I am Extroverted. I see things first and foremost objectively. The external world is fascinating to me, and I'm interested in all the objects and people and ideas I see within it. I get caught up in it, trying to soak all of the possibilities I see up. I feel like an observer, a bystander. I just feel like I'm taking everything in, and it takes me a while to sort through all my thoughts and feelings. But I suppose that is what it means to be a dominant Perceiver. 

As a result, the Introverted side of me is repressed. My thoughts are just that -- thoughts. There's no subjective strings to what I perceive or to what I put out there. I love the external world and ideas and possibilities for their own sake. I love them because they just are. 

I repress Si in the fact that I am really just constantly wondering _what is going on here really? _As if there's more, something not-tangible, to the situation I truly perceive with my senses. Because I do not trust my senses. I utterly ignore them, really. And while this makes me adept at seeing the possibilities, I am unsure of everything I sense. I place much more trust in the questions I ask to myself about what I'm sensing than what I actually sense. I'm paranoid about my senses. The simplest things will trip me up. I get nervous, as if when doing something (say pumping gas into your car), the "rules" or whatever will suddenly change -- I doubt that you can ever do the same thing in a completely new situation. I'm always used to looking for new possibilities and focusing on them. My world is one that changes. Thus, hardly ever do I stop to pay attention to the small things that never change that give me comfort (a rather more Si-ish skill), and when I have to rely on those things I do so incompetently and with much hesitation. 

I also overlook sensory details. I'm not saying I'm clumsy. I'm actually not clumsy, and I'm a very kinesthetic learner, actually. But say I have to do something like sight reading (for the piano). I cannot do it well at all. My mind is so general and broad and it has a hard time focusing and narrowing stuff down. If I let it, it would just continue taking a thought/idea/whatever and branching off from it and relating and associating for who knows how long. (Some of that is just _Extroversion_ + Intuition). But I simply gloss over "pointless details" (which to me are the little useless sensory details). 

@_Little Cloud_, perhaps that answer helps answer part of the question you asked. 

*2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it?

*Really irrelevant to matter of type. This probably has more to do with worldview. In general, I'm cheerful in temperament. I don't necessarily expect good things to happen, and I tend to prepare for the bad because I acknowledge its existence. I suppose you could say I'm hopeful more that anything. But I don't live under the illusion that everything will just work out _on its own_. People aren't sure what to call me (optimist or pessimist). 

*3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not? 

*Yeah, absolutely. One thing I dislike about our culture right now is that the word "tradition" has cultural strings attached to it that automatically make everybody think of oppressive adults forcing ideas/ways of living/thinking/etc on other people. But traditions can be really cool and fascinating and fun. For example, I love the Christmas tradition my family and my church do every year. I'd miss it if it wasn't there. It's meaningful to me and it gives me a chance to celebrate with the people I care about.

Tradition is awesome because it's always tied to some symbol. You do something because it's meaningful in some way. It symbolizes something. And every time you carry out that tradition, you remember all that is meaningful about what you're celebrating or doing. 

*4. Are you verbally fluid and fast? 

*Depends on the situation. But most of my friends and people around me would say yes, I am. 

*5. How sociable are you?

*Probably very. But don't mistake this for all that talkative. 

I used to be very, very "introverted" in temperament. I feel more balanced and myself now, though. I'm more at ease in social situations. I'm not your overly enthusiastic extroverted gal, though. I ponder. I explore. I ask. (I say this because some people associate Extroversion with those people who aren't introspective enough and who don't wonder about deep things as much.) 

I do enjoy talking to people, but I tailor my interaction style to the person I am with. If the person is more comfortable with silence or space or whatever, I'll make sure to respect these boundaries. 

*6. Do you have insomnia? 

*Nope. But I have a mind that won't shut up. 

*7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now? 
*
Tidy. My mom loves things to be clean. Floors spotless, surfaces dusted, and everything must be off the floor and preferably put away somewhere out of sight and in an organized fashion. Having lived with her my entire life, this way of keeping stuff clean and organized has just become second nature, really. I prefer a clean room over a dirty room any day. Especially the kitchen. I actually enjoy cleaning the kitchen -- particularly washing the dishes (or just playing in the water, lol). 

*8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'? 

*Probably. But I'm never truly random. My thoughts have rhyme and reason -- other people just might not follow that exactly. 

*9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way)

*Depends on what I'm trying to express. Generally I do get the idea across fairly well.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

@Julia Bell
Thanks for bringing up the point about dom/aux functions. I agree and because whatever the dominant is, the inferior will be the opposite so that makes a difference. I usually score pretty high on Ne, slightly higher than my Fi which explains a few things but I don't quite feel up to the same Ne par with Ne doms if you know what I mean.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> @_Julia Bell_
> Thanks for bringing up the point about dom/aux functions. I agree and because whatever the dominant is, the inferior will be the opposite so that makes a difference. I usually score pretty high on Ne, slightly higher than my Fi which explains a few things but I don't quite feel up to the same Ne par with Ne doms if you know what I mean.


I get what you mean.  Like I don't feel quite up to the same Fi par with Fi-doms. In fact, once I start thinking about it more in depth the more I realize I don't understand what it's like to lead with Fi. It's a mystery to me in some respects.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

1. How do you repress your Si? 

I don't know

2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it? 

I can vary between the two extremes. My Ne scans for many different possibilities, both good and bad.

3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not? 
If its meaningful to me, yes. Otherwise, no.

4. Are you verbally fluid and fast? 
Internally, yes. Externally, no. 

5. How sociable are you? 
I'm pretty introverted and usually I prefer to be by myself. I can be sociable every now and then though.

6. Do you have insomnia? 
Sometimes

7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now? 
Contrary to Ne stereotype, I'm quite tidy and prefer it that way

8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'? 
In terms of thought process, yes. It may appear that way to others but to myself there's actually a clear logical flow from idea to idea only what' logically connected to me isn't so obvious to others so it may look random. 
I also do alot of free association stuff and it can look like I suddenly change topics out of nowhere because X will remind me of Y. 

9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way) 
Depends. Far easier with ideas than feelings but some ideas are difficult to put into words or explain in a clear, concise way.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> 1. How do you repress your Si?
> 2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it?
> 3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not?
> 4. Are you verbally fluid and fast?
> ...


1. I don't know what you mean by that. I just don't use my Si. I think it makes me look childlike sometimes though because I have no idea what is going on around me.
2. I am optimistic, but pessimistic at the same time. From what happened in the past, and the way of human nature I don't see how humans can truly as a whole become united or anything.
3. I pay attention to my religious traditions. I don't really pay attention to normal things because they are sometimes really shallow
4. I think really fast, but if I try to talk really fast I stumble over my words. I usually talk extremely slow, and therefore do not say like or um as much as a normal person.
5. I am sociable because I know that good relationships are important. But I believe that I am way less social than other people, and have a hard time fitting in and making good friends
6. I don't know what that is
7. A mess. I am very messy, but am still tidy at the same time. Well I feel neat to myself, and when people are messy with no organizing system whatsoever it makes me slightly nervous.
8. I am called random fairly often. I make connections that others don't make, and think a lot, so I am called random for something that seems fairly related to the conversation for me.
9. It is fairly hard. I hate having people's attention on me, so if someone is looking at me while I am expressing myself I tend to make my hands busy because I get nervous. However, if someone doesn't listen to my ideas I get upset, especially when they get the same idea 20 minutes later and think it is the best idea ever. If it's a piece of writing or something however, I will usually show people what I am currently working on. Also, in class it's really fun to make connections. Besides for the fun of sharing my ideas to an audience, it is a carefree environment, and gives me a break from learning to share my thoughts.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Ask a
Ne
user
N E
thing

I get it / derp.

What is this Ne thing?


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Little Cloud said:


> How does your Ne manifest itself in you?


constantly jumping from specific instances to general concepts - a lot of times I'll either think, or talk about, 'big picture' observations sparked by a single instance that demonstrates a concept that I suppose has been growing in the back of my mind. For example, a specific add may spark a comment not about the add or about the product depicted, but about how there's this general beliefe in our culture that New=Better (I think that's an Ne sort of observation) which touches on an Fi value that I don't really agree that new is always better and have a preference for old things, while at the same time the minute I thought the word 'better' I was reminded of a Stargate episode (possibly this is Si?) where this character Harlan creates mechanical copies of the main characters and tells them with a very specific intonation that he has made them 'better' - which sparks thoughts about what is life, what is you, if you can transfer your consiousness (somehow) to some other form is it still really you, and then if so _you_ aren't something phsyical but rather an intangible idea or pattern which can be manifested in phsyical form but the physical form itself isn't really entirely you, or is it? And if you are an idea then would you still exist in an interim of time between physical manifestations (if that were possible...and then you have to ask where that information is stored then would that be you for the time being even the form of storage didn't allow for any perception or mental action)? And if you could be copied like that then are all of you you? or are you separate the moment you have been copied? I think so because of divergent experiences, but... then what if... it's rather a shift of thought, but what if there could be multiple you experienceing multiple different things, but it's somehow still all really you even if you aren't aware of all the other parts of you. Think about it! Wierd.... posssible? ..... I dunno.....  

I'm also just constantly being reminded of other things that may seem 'random' because somehow my mind saw some underlying aspect that connected them. I definitely rely on comparisons for describing things more than technical or specific descriptions because I see the similarity, even if perhaps not every knows what I'm getting at. 

And I tend to find 'creative' or 'unconventional' uses for things or solutions to things, which I think has to do with Ne. I really like to figure things out for myself rather than following step by step instructions. I tend to focus on the distant goal where I want to end up while missing a lot of the in-between steps. Sometimes this results in learning quickly and coming up with 'innovations', other times it results in frustration and making a mess of things. 

I'm pretty good at coming up with ideas and possibilities and plans (pretty quickly too), but I like to stick to that phase, endlessly generating possibilities, but not chooseing or acting on any of them, and tend to just jump to another thing I can generate ideas about leaving all my ideas to live only in my mind, rather than going through the actual process of bringing those ideas to fruition - I'd love to have minions for that! heheh. 

*1. How do you repress your Si?* 
I'm not sure it's a matter of repression, maybe you could call it that, but I'd just say more like Si perhaps yeilds (gives way) to Ne? But.... I do tend to tune out the world around me a lot, and do a lot of things on auto-pilot without paying full attention to what I'm touching or how I'm moving or what's going on in my environment. I can be totally oblivious to things, and I can just not notice fine distinctions that someone else might because they have actually been paying enough attention to log things in their memory to make comparrisons, so they can tell quickly when something is, say, slightly heavier or slightly brighter or whatever, while I'm like 'oh it's about the same, I guess' <-actually I just really don't remember it all that clearly because it didn't seem important enough to pay attention to.

*2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it?*
Well, generally I'm pretty optimistic, and have a positive outlook. In a way I think possibly Ne can help this by helping me understand things which, even if I don't like them helps me to accept them so I don't get too negative, and also the wealth of imagination in my mind certainly has made for positive experiences even if they aren't entirely 'real' which I know feeds my positive feelings about life.

However sometimes little things will touch on my negative feelings send me into a downward spiral of doom where everything seems impossible. Most often at these times I focus on things of the past that went wrong, so I feel like it's more connected to Si for me, yet I do think Ne will chime in with picturing only the negative possibilities for the future as well. 

*3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not?* 
I do enjoy traditions, but I don't necessarily like feeling 'locked in' to having to always do them exactly the same. I like the feeling of nostalgia certain traditions carry, and I like personal traditions which made for special times with my family, or just with myself - they have meaning specifically to me, not just because everyone does this. I don't actively try to find out about traditions associated with things, though I may choose to adopt some that appeal to me. For instance, I never liked the tradition of brides and grooms feeding eachother cake (sloppily) at a wedding reception, since I don't even really like cake, so I was determined not to do that at my wedding regardless of what people at a reception might expect (actually I had a very unconventional wedding). But on the other hand I love listening to Christmas music all through December and it just wouldn't feel right if we didn't have a tree. So I guess you can say I pick and choose my traditions. There are some traditions I don't really mind if they end up happening differently than usual, but there are a few that I'm pretty attached to and would feel upset if I wasn't able to properly keep them. 

*4. Are you verbally fluid and fast?* 
depends. I am certainly verbose in writing and feel like I'm pretty good at expressing myself. In speaking I can be when it's just with one or two people I know well, but much of the time I feel like I don't express myself very well in speaking because I'm too nervous or just plain distracted by trying to read everyone's reactions. I can 'get going' when I'm excited about something I'm talking about, but no one has ever called me a 'motor-mouth' so I don't think I talk too quickly - sometimes I feel like I think much too quickly to get all the thoughts out or written before I've got too many strumbling over eachother and some get forgotten. I'm not exactly sure what you mean by fluid, but I do feel like my thoughts flow into eachother, so often when I'm saying/writing something I have trouble breaking up the ideas and feel like they are all flowing into and out of eachother and don't know how to organize them to make the most sense to someone else. A huge difficulty in writing has been paragraphs that flow from one topic into another but I can't for the life of me see a clear spot to separate the two into distinct paragraphs. 

*5. How sociable are you?*
Not very, although among my 'inner circle' I'm pretty open, talkative, warm, and hospitable. But I can go for months without getting together with my friends and hardly notice because time flies by, and I definitely don't engage others much in lage groups or more public settings. I'd say I employ Ne in standing to the side making observations about the world and people, more than actually participating. 

*6. Do you have insomnia? *
Yes. I have a lot of trouble falling asleep because my mind is just so active. I have to consciously imagine slowing down and sleeping in my imagination order to do so in reality, because if I just let myself think about anything my mind will just keep running for hours thinking of things I should write down, planning out emails, replaying conversations from earlier, over-analysing stuff, or quite often imagining fantasy/sci-fi adventure stories. (reading never put me to sleep as a child, it always energized me).

Also I tend to feel like sleeping is boring, a waste of time, and don't want to let go of the day - however this is partly because it seems to take me all day to 'get into gear' after having slept. I wake up very slowly, and usualy feel rather sick at first. It's very very hard for me to stop sleeping once I've started. Really, it's a vicious cycle. I tend to not be able to fall asleep while I'm _supposed_ to be sleeping and just waste time laying there, then finally when I do fall asleep I either sleep super long (12 hours easy), or if I'm not able to then I'm just sleep deprived, and then come 'bed time' I'm inevitably not ready because I felt like I didn't really even do anything today, either because I was asleep or too tired to focus. But even if I'm physically exhausted I still can't just shut off my brain. 

*7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now? *
well actually it would be more organized if we hadn't moved from a place with built in dressers to a place without - so we don't have a dresser right now and the only place for my cothes is piles on the floor, or stuffed in boxes. I never keep things highly organized, but I'd say since sometime in college I've become a good deal more neat and organized than I was as a child. I still have a lot of clutter, but unless I'm in the middle of a craft project or searching for something, I don't have piles of random junk all over the floor. Some of my things (like my books and dvds) are meticulously organized by genre and author and height and color-flow, etc. I do have one corner by my desk where I've dumped a bunch of things I didn't know what to do with after the move and haven't touched them for months becuase I don't want to think about what to do with it, though I want to make that corner pretty so eventualy I'm going to have to face it. 

*8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'?* 
oh probably, although not as much as some people I've encountered. 

*9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way)*
I feel like it's usually quite easy. I suppose not everyone follows well, but I find I often explain something several different ways or give multiple examples if it seems like someone doesn't get what I'm trying to say, and usually they understand in the end. I have to say I felt quite pleased when one of my college Profs told me that I explained things very well in all my papers. Not that I do all the time, but.... at least I think I'm pretty good at communicating. I don't feel like I have a lot of trouble being misunderstood, but then I also am picky about my audience I suppose and don't waste time if I don't think someone is going to 'get it' anyway. 

I have always been very expressive of my feelings, at least when I'm not worried about someone reacting badly to me. Usually I think how I feel is pretty clear.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

*Excellent thread btw!! ^__^*




Little Cloud said:


> How your Ne manifest itself in you?


How do _I_ manifest in _Ne_? What is Ne and what is me then? Well, to try to define it _somehow_, I see the effect of Ne in the way I love, need and create enthusiasm, change and excitement and how easy it is for me to see possible connections between big themes. I love mysteries, thinking about things others consider impossible and expanding awareness to something unknown and perhaps repressed. I am comfortable enough with my intuition to easily become arrogant about it. I prefer Ne to Ni because I love options and possibilities and find focusing on one option only very limiting, frustrating and, frankly, even very stupid.




Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> 1. How do you repress your Si?












Things like that happen to me all the time. I'm saying this as seriously as Ne-user can. My body awareness is awful, I can subconsciously ignore eating for ages until I'm feeling nauseous or realize I'm hungry only because I'm feeling nauseous. In addition, I'm often hypochondriac and get into inexplicable accidents more than anyone I know. I have no self-confidence in things like driving a car because I feel so detached from everything around me. I have troubles to perceive and think about 3-dimensional objects, I'm clumsy and totally suck at learning by doing. I don't trust my recall at all, it's vague and very randomly correct. I dislike routines, don't pay enough attention to my body and have troubles taking care of my physical needs, getting enough sleep and food or even buying enough food for example, because of that.


2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it?

I'm more optimistic than most. Even child-like. I refuse to think there are no other possibilities. I constantly get into fights with a Si-dom because of this, he thinks things just are the way they are and no change is possible while I think that there could be so many other possibilities, explanations and ways to solve the situation. It annoys me the most when people are not open-minded.


3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not? 

I don't think I'm very good at paying attention to tradition and even if something made me aware of it, it would be no value or goal to me. I have no interest in doing what has always been done or what others do or what others assume you should do. I like to come up with things on my own, I like to experiment. And, if possible, in addition to those I really enjoy even slightly shocking people by doing something unorthodox.


4. Are you verbally fluid and fast? 

At least somewhat. I was in high school when I realized how good I was at debates compared to most others. I still enjoy debates. 

If I'm talking in English instead of my native language, I'm somewhat less fluid and fast though (duh).

Maybe it would be more correct to say I'm mentally especially fluid and fast rather than _verbally_. Still, often I realize I'm talking so much that I need to repress my enthusiasm because the other part is obviously not as expressive as I am.


5. How sociable are you?

Being with others both creates and consumes energy in me. If being sociable means spending lots of time (on a daily basis) with many friends or family members, I'm not especially sociable. If being sociable means spending and enjoying time (on a daily basis) with special friend(s) and family member(s), I could be defined sociable. I really enjoy talking with one person at the time or small groups of people. Especially in the one-to-one situations, I'm almost always the most talkative one.


6. Do you have insomnia?

If you mean insomnia as an inability to fall or stay asleep, then no. But often I lack sleep because I postpone getting to bed and asleep (because I have more interesting things to do). Maybe because of postponing my sleep, I tend to fall asleep very fast (in less than 5 minutes) when I finally decide it's time for that.


7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now? 

I really _try _to keep things organized, basically I hate mess, but the mess creates itself on its own, no idea how, and I have little motivation to organize it every day so at times I do find myself living in a little mess. My room/apartment is somewhat disorganized at the moment. There's laundry and dishes and other (mundane) stuff waiting for me to do something about them. I'm still not annoyed enough to do anything so I'll let them be for another day heheh. 


8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'? 

Yes. And I can really enjoy what others consider 'random'. I love to plan what I would do in the future but I don't stick with my plans all that well, I'm often too busy to hunt after the next excitement. 

For the first time in my life, I'm currently living alone (on the weekdays only though). Interestingly enough, I've realized I'm rather chaotic and poor at taking care of myself, I take much better care of others than myself. If my SO is home, I pay slightly more attention to cooking, shopping, getting enough sleep etc. because those are important to _him_ and he's very precise about those. In my house work, I'm less ignorant and lazy if my SO is at home, I even try to keep the places more organized and clean. When I'm alone, I often ignore all that and how often I pay attention to those becomes all random and I'm quite fine with that. 

I can see how this screams the need for _Si_ to develop at some point in my life and also why developing the inferior function is so damn difficult because people tend to have zero motivation when they should actually do it.


9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way)?

Hmm... Not very easy when it comes to things that are more complex and have more associations one should see to really understand. I try to make others understand so I guess at times I spend some time to think about the exactly correct terms to use and strive for expressing myself exactly the way I want but still, it is often hard. 

I'd naturally just keep talking and expecting to have interaction but then I realize it's very challenging to give the whole awareness of all the things related to the issue for someone else. The amount of awareness people have about things differs so much and often I think the other person just does not see what I see. Often I realize it's useless to even try to explain my ideas to someone because they won't understand anyway. Of course, in some occasions it's really useful to combine differing view points and create more depth and width in the understanding of the issue. It's just frustrating when people don't seem to get what you mean and to me that happens often. I've understood that my talking style is not the easiest one to follow, this is what they see as random when I don't.

Because of that, I have often thought how cool and convenient it would be if there was a device to copy, store and share your awareness and knowledge about anything. Whatever I was thinking about I could immediately and wholly share with someone else. _Then_ we could finally talk about the same issue ^__^


Okay, that's a little peek to my _Ne_. Btw, just in case you're interested, you could take a look at me in action here  I think it's fairly good example of me although the facts a) I'm not using my native language b) I'm basically talking alone perhaps make me seem less expressive than I'd normally be.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

default settings said:


> Ask a
> Ne
> user
> N E
> ...


+10 awesome points for seeing that. 
*
What is this Ne Thing? 

*Very good question. When most people talk about Intuition in general, they end up accidentally describing Introversion or Thinking or some hybrid between the two. "You get deep, introspective, you love philosophy and theory and stuff" -- and my personal favourite: "You bump into things a lot." (I mean, that part does have certain truths to it at times. x3). But notice all these descriptions evade actually _defining _Intuition itself. And Ne descriptions are paricularly hilarious because they make Ne sound like the Brainstorming Imaginative function. Like, if you are a super creative and utterly random individual, you are most likely a Ne-user of some sort. 

If you really want to be able to understand Intuition (or any of the four functions for that matter), you have to look at _how _a person brainstorms and _how _a person is imaginative. Essentially, _how _a person thinks. It's the thought process, not the thoughts themselves per se, that really matters. 

In fact, when practically any MBTI site tries to define any of the four functions (Feeling, Thinking, Sensing, Intuition) they simply ascribe characteristics to them and hope people can find themselves in one of them. What ensues is a bunch of people scratching their heads and wondering what the heck Sensing or Feeling truly is anyways. Very, very simply put, the four functions are the ways we come to understand a situation. [Le briefest explanation of the functions ever -- in any given situation, Thinking tells you what something means, Feeling how much it is worth, Sensing tells you what is via your five senses, and Intuition tells you where something might have come from or where something may be going (potential realities).] 

Essentially, when you lean most heavily on Intuition to come to understand a situation, you are focusing on what is not tangible. You suppress Sensing and distrust what is basically in front of you. You are more concerned with _what could be_. 

When this Intuition takes on an Extroverted attitude (hi, Ne!), it is focused on the potential an object has. The Ne-dom is focused on objects outside of himself. The external world is Ne's area of expertise. It looks for _what could be_ there outside. Whoa! See this idea? I wonder where it could go? I wonder ... You can think of objects as people, things, events. Ne focuses on those things sees potential within them and wonders about them. 
*
In a Nutshell: *What is this Ne thing? Ne is the function that focuses on the potential an object has. 

Ni-doms are not like this. Ni-doms are not focused on external things, really. It is helpful to be able to understand what it truly means to be an Introvert. If an Extrovert is constantly focused outside of himself and is objective (focused on the object), the Introvert is constantly focused on his response to objects and his perception of objects. He is _subjective. _The Ni-dom views the world and its objects through his own subjective lens, you could say. 

I've mentioned this illustration before. A Ne-dom might see a person and wonder all about them. They are totally focused on this person (the object). Who are they truly? Where did they come from? Where might they be going? What will they be like in the future? A Ni-dom might see this very same person but instead of being focused on the object, they see the object and think something like, "I see all of beauty here..." and begin to generate possibilities from that (Ni is a very foreign thing to me and I cannot explain its thought process well.) They focused on their subjective impression of the object. 

Sometimes I like to differentiate between Ne/Ni by recognizing that they are both Intuition at heart, they simply focus on things in a different manner and the way to really understand the different between them is just to understand Extroversion versus Introversion. While Ne doms are so focused on objects and where that object may have come from and where it might be going, I notice that Ni-doms are focused (or so it seems to me) on the forces that lay behind the objects. The stuff that moves the objects. Their sense of _time _is very different from each other. 

This is my own little theory, but you know how objects are always in motion, in a sense. Intuition is always focused on possibilities in reference to these objects in motion. Well, Ne is very focused on these objects themselves, and sees the effects of change on that object. Ne is subject to time and change. Ni cares not about the object in motion itself and therefore doesn't exactly care to notice the effects upon the object -- Ni cares about what is doing the effecting, in a way. This is why Ni seems so timeless in contrast to Ne. Ne is observing time's effects, while Ni seems to focus on time and such as a whole. 

That last bit may have been confusing because it's really just my own theory, so don't worry about it if you don't understand what I'm saying. I hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> A Ni-dom might see this very same person but instead of being focused on the object, they see the object and think something like, "I see all of beauty here..." and begin to generate possibilities from that (Ni is a very foreign thing to me and I cannot explain its thought process well.) They focused on their subjective impression of the object.


Ni will tend to relate things back to universal, underlying principles... it will see the same theories and ideas manifest in many places (great example... comparative mythology). If I'm on a bus, for instance, I might think about how every single person on that bus has a heartbeart and that we are all beating to the rhythm of life; I'd be reminded of our own mortality and that each of us is but one thread among many in the universe.

I'm starting to realize that I also use Ne quite a bit, too, focusing less on the principles (which are more subjective and internal) and more purely on possibilities... I think Ne is almost a stream-of-conscious thing jumping from one abstraction or idea to the next. Ni comes way more naturally for me than Ne, but I do find I get into these mad Ne spurts where my brain is jumping all over the place.

I have this drawing technique, for instance, where I make a bunch of random dots on the page, and then I start connecting them as quickly as possible, sort of like a constellation... I've read that Ne is a very spontaneous thing. I'll go: Ooh, that's starting to look like a tree branch there... OMG if I put an eye in that spot it'll look like a face! Aha! This bit of branch looks like an eyebrow:









This one started with me drawing a tree branch. But then I was like: It looks like an insect leg! And then I was like, gee, let's put this bug on someone's head, why not? It kinda looks like a hairdo.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Julia Bell said:


> Awesome insightful post about Intuition as a whole












I guess Ni is like Si when you apply the concept of intuition to it. While Si is focusing on an object and how can it be perceived based on what's tangible, Ni is focusing on an object and how can it be perceived based on potential realities (that's a really nice wording). Extroverted Perception, on the other hand, is more focused on dealing with the object in many ways, so Se focus on an object and tries to perceive it in many tangible ways, while Ne focus on an object and tries to perceive many potential realities for it.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

hal0hal0 said:


> Ni will tend to relate things back to universal, underlying principles... it will see the same theories and ideas manifest in many places (great example... comparative mythology). If I'm on a bus, for instance, I might think about how every single person on that bus has a heartbeart and that we are all beating to the rhythm of life; I'd be reminded of our own mortality and that each of us is but one thread among many in the universe.


Yes. This is what I mean by focusing on the subjective impression of what could be. If it were me on that bus, it wouldn't even cross my mind to think in such a manner. The focus on underlying principles is that looking-past-the-object but focusing on what lies behind them. Fascinating that you think in this sort of manner, by the way. It's incredibly difficult to think in this way naturally for me. 



> I'm starting to realize that I also use Ne quite a bit, too, focusing less on the principles (which are more subjective and internal) and more purely on possibilities... I think Ne is almost a stream-of-conscious thing jumping from one abstraction or idea to the next. Ni comes way more naturally for me than Ne, but I do find I get into these mad Ne spurts where my brain is jumping all over the place.
> 
> I have this drawing technique, for instance, where I make a bunch of random dots on the page, and then I start connecting them as quickly as possible, sort of like a constellation... I've read that Ne is a very spontaneous thing. I'll go: Ooh, that's starting to look like a tree branch there... OMG if I put an eye in that spot it'll look like a face! Aha! This bit of branch looks like an eyebrow:
> 
> ...


Haha, well, Ne isn't just a bunch of tangents. Jumping around a lot within your thought process doesn't necessarily equate with Ne. Neither does random associations and connections. It would be quite unnatural for somebody to be able to have their Intuition (if in the dominant position) take on both an Extroverted and Introverted attitude. 

Have you ever considered that what you think is Ne is just Ni again? An Introvert cannot just suddenly switch to thinking objectively. Neither can an Extrovert suddenly switch to thinking subjectively. 

@_Herp_, thanks! ^_^ I agree with what you've said, too. It's odd, isn't it? The functions themselves are actually very simple, but because of the way so many sites describe them it all becomes muddled and complicated.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> Yes. This is what I mean by focusing on the subjective impression of what could be. If it were me on that bus, it wouldn't even cross my mind to think in such a manner. The focus on underlying principles is that looking-past-the-object but focusing on what lies behind them. Fascinating that you think in this sort of manner, by the way. It's incredibly difficult to think in this way naturally for me.
> Have you ever considered that what you think is Ne is just Ni again? An Introvert cannot just suddenly switch to thinking objectively. Neither can an Extrovert suddenly switch to thinking subjectively.


It's entirely possible it's Ni masquerading as Ne but TBH, I don't even know if I'm actually Ni-dom, lol. What makes me think I'm using Ne is the way in which I draw those abstractions is _*out there*_, if that makes sense... When I forcibly engage the outer world and draw quickly, I don't give myself time to think about preformed conclusion (Ni). It's possible it's just inferior Se with Ni rising to the surface without my knowledge, but it at least feels like Ne. 

I mean, technically, we're supposed to have all 8 JCFs in us, so I see no reason why I can't tap into shadow functions. Granted, those Ne spurts (whether real or pseudo) take quite a bit of work to bring out (it's extraversion, after all). 

It's entirely possible that I'm actually an INTP and not INFJ, too. Who knows, I'm a mystery even to myself.


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

ThoughtBox said:


> I am Ne user myself but i will post a question just for the sake of my curiosity.
> *
> Do you often realize your recieving intuition to do something but then conciously decide not to do it because it makes you uncomfortable or you have no evidence to back up the motivation to do such a thing?
> *
> this happens to me often but I'm learning to trust it and know it will lead to only positive results


 I actually left this one because I found it VERY hard to answer. With Ne in first place, I don't find that I get a gut feeling that often. It is more like I get a wacky idea. I have done them and not done them and it has been okay. Typically, I find that I don't often regret things, because, even if I don't do something at one point, at another point it either becomes possible (through another wacky idea), or I get an even better, other wacky idea. The biggest issue in my life is actually lack of follow-through and lack of ambition - not missing my intuitive leaps. I think that when you have Ne in other positions, the leaps happen less frequently, so can't be relied on to get you out of a problem... My philosophy is "life is long - opportunities come around more than once, or you make them happen..."


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Do you guys ever get "in the zone" and fixate on one thing?
> 
> When you do, assuming you do, and then move to something else, to you know drop the previous ball?
> Or is it always there to go back to? Or is it being built upon in some way by the ball superseding it?


 Yes. I do fixate. Sometimes when I drop things it is with the intention of going back (and I often do), and sometimes it is because it has been left in a way that it will take care of itself, but often it is because the thing that was interesting about it has been solved. So, I wanted to run a marathon - I got my running up to the mileage required, then didn't register for the marathon and pretty much stopped running altogether... I realized that I COULD run a marathon - DOING it didn't really matter... Kind of the extreme intrinsic motivation - because I am doing it for myself, I don't have to finish, I just have to satisfy myself. EXTRINSIC motivation, like disappointing people, like not wanting my family to starve, is actually what gets me finishing projects... and it is EXCRUCIATING and horribly guilt ridden. But, in answer to your question, I really do get in the zone. I can and do multitask (and enjoy it). Developing Fe is probably the route to ENTPs (in particular) getting anything done... I wonder if ENFPs feel so guilty- I expect not.


----------



## Seaborg (Mar 1, 2013)

I am an Ne user myself but I need to ask:

can you control the direction of your thoughts?


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

Seaborg said:


> I am an Ne user myself but I need to ask:
> 
> can you control the direction of your thoughts?


Personally? Yes. But it takes effort. Wrenching my thoughts away from an Ne burst is challenging. I have strategies - telling myself stories helps calm me from kind of freaky Ne bursts. When I was younger the most bizarre things used to occur to me - like walking into a room and realizing how many ways I could kill myself with the tools in the room - and I wasn't particularly suicidal. Or with my kids, having very grim flashes (I remember a particularly poignant moment when my son (who was 1 or something at the time) was being really affectionate and kissing me - and I thought to myself - gee, this is why pedophiles think kids come onto them...) Well, I need to quiet these bursts, or I become very disturbed... My strategy is slipping into a fantasy world - something that really occupies a lot of my energy to invent things like languages, a setting, characters... I presume other Ne doms employ other strategies for things like this. Other things like when I need to focus on a problem that I am avoiding, well, I find that interacting with someone about the problem really helps me to create Ne flashes, and gets me off of whatever tangent I was previously on - or another strategy, when, say, I am avoiding work - is to physically make myself start. Whatever problem I am on at the moment tends to occupy my thoughts - so just STARTING (though it is excruciatingly difficult), helps a lot. This is why short projects work best for me - I usually finish things IF I can start and finish them in the same session. Starting is very difficult, and having to re-engage after a lapse (like sleeping), can be very challenging, especially if the project isn't in line with my current, momentary interests...


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

How are you guys with time? I'm not sure if it's an INFP thing or an Ne thing or the individual person thing but, one of my best friends is ALWAYS late. When she says 10 minutes, it typically means an hour. She's been SO good with this but of course just when I forget the tendency, it creeps back up and I've been sitting here ready for forever now. I just got a text 2 minutes ago, "on my way!" ... I don't even have the energy to be like, "leaving house or just in commute". I don't even care. But curious. Is this an individual thing, or do Ne users have a tendency to be late, or is it an INFP thing? 


Note: I'm bored so I mine as well pick on her behind her back. I'll tell her I did so when she gets here. 
Because that's how much I love my friends. I inform them whenever I talk shit. It's like ... a loophole


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

How can I kick my ENTP's Ne into overdrive? I LOVE it when I do that by accident, I want to be able to do it all the time on purpose. :kitteh:


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Seaborg said:


> I am an Ne user myself but I need to ask:
> 
> can you control the direction of your thoughts?



I think we have to separate _thoughts_ from _intuition_. I think Ne is purely passive but Ti is guided. Here's something that happened to me the other day that clearly (I think) shows how Ne Si Te Ti kick in during a discussion. 

I was chatting with an ISTJ friend the other day while I was reading the news. There was a picture of all the currently alive American presidents at the opening of the Bush library. I made the comment, "Carter looks good for his age, compared to Bush".

My friend countered and said "well Bush is a lot older". We had differing immediate perceptions.

My comment was a pure Ne perception. I didn't -think- about it at all. It just came to me as an observation. My ISTJ friend countered it because his Si memory-based perception told him that Bush was significantly older than Carter. We disagreed. 



So, then I started to think about it and so did he….Ti versus Te….and this was certainly all directed and controlled. 

I needed more data because my Ti didn't have anything to grind on. So I just looked up their ages on Wiki and found they're both 88, justifying my intuition. Done.

My friend on the other hand, didn't believe me when I told him that. He actually asked to see my phone showing him the ages! 
The facts countered his Si intuition. So he started Te talking out loud constructing a chain of reasoning to support his Si based on his knowledge of the lives of the men…Bush severed in WW2 and Carter didn't, so he must be older, etc. Carter was a nuclear engineer, so this means post WW2, etc…. The data didn't fit his perception, so he doubted the data.

So, my Ne kicked in again and I thought about the possibility I could have mis-read the info, especially given my friends prodigious knowledge of history. My Ti then simply went to a different source to verify their birth years, which confirmed they were both 88. Double Done.

I told him that they were both the same age and explained that Bush served in WW2 while Carter was in the Naval Academy at the same time, deconstructing his faulty premise.

He got sort of sullen and quiet. 



So anyway, at least from my experience, Ne happens on its own. Most of the time it will make insights concerning what I'm actively thinking about….but every once and a while it make a big leap …and those are the exciting ones for me at least. 

My Ti is a very controlled active process. I analyze something and think about a logical way to proceed, and the progress down that path. Sometime my Ti can get a bit scatter-brained. This is probably Ne kicking it around. Depending what I'm doing, that's either useful or annoying. Here's a picture:


View attachment 69099
View attachment 69100


Ne/Ti good day versus Ne/Ti bad day.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Dauntless said:


> How can I kick my ENTP's Ne into overdrive? I LOVE it when I do that by accident, I want to be able to do it all the time on purpose. :kitteh:



Ne reacts to stimulus. If you ask the right question, you can stimulate it. It has to be a "big picture" question. Anything specific will just engage Ti.

Example: How can I do this calculus problem? You're going to get a Ti response.
Example: What's the best way to learn calculus? You're going to see Ne kick in and start generating ideas.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

Is it wrong to be all MUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA in giddy joy? (to your kind and prompt reply)

I only seek my ENTP's happiness....but now, I am all :ninja:!!!

:laughing:


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Dauntless said:


> Is it wrong to be all MUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA in giddy joy? (to your kind and prompt reply)
> 
> I only seek my ENTP's happiness....but now, I am all :ninja:!!!
> 
> :laughing:



You're doing him a favor…lol. Everyone loves when their primary function is engaged.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Little Cloud said:


> How your Ne manifest itself in you?


I would say it's about as passive as anything. When something presents itself the majority of the time the fore of my mind will flare up with a handful of things that relate to it in an (admittedly) obscure fashion. The only other instance is if a familiar string of sounds or a smell (that was often and highly pervasive throughout my childhood) hits me after a long-helf reprieve and my Si starts taking over. I sorta go on a nostalgia binge until I start to feel tired and eventually steer myself back towards my usual ADHD-laden mode of thinking.

And by passive I'm meaning it's much like breathing - autonomous in nature unless I focus on it. This is why I thought I was a Ti-dom for the longest time because I was becoming increasingly aware of my introverted logic while never heeding much question for my Ne.


*How do you repress your Si? *

I stay away from repetition as much as possible. This ranges from the way I brush my teeth/which angle I floss them from to what I write/doodle about and who I even decide to talk to that day. A lot of the acts themselves don't change per-say just mostly how I end up carrying them out. It's really just a coping of sorts when I run out of new flavors to sample.


*How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it?*

It's funny because it depends on who you're asking. Most STs and SFs would probably color me misanthropic as a platypus in a heartbeat while on the flip side (of a bagel, you trite piece of shit) my INTJ brother finds my incredibly idealistic on many things, much to the fucker's chagrin.

My Ne doesn't seem to do so great with pessimism but this isn't always a bad thing so long it isn't boding the approach of an ISFJ-manic episode. Nah, most of the time it's just Ti kicking in trying to mesh out subjective factoids because it's a bro like that and doesn't want me to blow a leg off.


*Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not? 
*
Yeah, but probably not in the sense that you're asking. I try popping through peoples takes and tradition-borne ideas like bubble wrap anytime it presents itself. 

_Pop!_ Wheeeeeeee

I'm sure it's because of my own bias against Si in general. It's always done a decent job of fucking me up and no one should have to put up with that hoes shit.


*Are you verbally fluid and fast? 
*
Bro you have no idea. Think drinking a frappachino at a chili festival.


*How sociable are you?*

Very. Kindasorta. 

I find myself approaching strangers a lot and I don't know if it can be chalked more up to current geographical location than the usual norm (Beaumont, Texas y'all) but I also get bored of them pretty fast. Any time someone tries to strike up a convo with me I'm never really one to play shy (coy's a different rabbit hole) while at the same time I don't do much to hide the fact that topic or lack of one at hand is becoming stale and I am very picky when it comes to the contrived solidity of my mental food.


*Do you have insomnia? *

Nope. Maybe if I'm lucky it's an affliction that will befall me so I can at least see how sleep deprivation feels (no matter how meager) but unfortunately my current genetics or whatever let me fall asleep on the fly.


*Tell me... how disorganized is your room now?*

I'm so poor and don't even own hardly anything and it's still an Si-dom's nightmare.


*Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'? 
*
Spastic. Motherfucker if you're going to be a question at least get your shit straight. And, yeah. Spontaneity is the poster facet (wat) of Ne-doms (and even Ne-auxs).


*How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way)*

I'm a natural. Everyone else is just a fucking incumbent sasquatch when it comes to the communicating of ideas stuff.


*Do you feel you are more energetic, expressive and enthusiastic than most? Does it make a difference if you are with many people or just with one person?*

Too much sometimes. I feel like I can be a bit of a nuisance to my friends after they've been exposed to be for a while. They don't ever really get irritated at me, they just kinda glaze over at the eyes and give me a look that says "Where does it all come from?". 

I have no bias towards singles or groups, though in my experience the smaller the group more deeper the conversation can go before I have an Ne-flicker that tends to happen when the topic at hand starts to stray down an unrewarding path. On the other hand I'm such a whore when it comes to debate orgies. 


*Do others think you seem much younger than you really are?* 

People affiliate me more with the title That Fuckin' Weirdo than they do with age. I've been told I act old for my age, only to be called an idealistic child just a few breaths later.



*What are the most difficult and challenging things for you to do?*

Standing still. Also any time you have to go under water in practically any video game. 

Fucking terrifying.


*
Do you often realize your recieving intuition to do something but then conciously decide not to do it because it makes you uncomfortable or you have no evidence to back up the motivation to do such a thing?
*
Not really. I mean, I like strawing the shit out of conjecture over just about anything but when it comes to real-world action and stuffs I wouldn't call my connections intuitive leaps but more like intuitive strides. Any time I make a connection somewhere it needs to have a good deal of feasibility (ascertained by Ti) it's just Ne shows just how malleable it can be in the realm of figurative. 





Ningsta Kitty said:


> Do you guys ever get "in the zone" and fixate on one thing?
> 
> When you do, assuming you do, and then move to something else, to you know drop the previous ball?
> Or is it always there to go back to? Or is it being built upon in some way by the ball superseding it?


If whatever it is is expansive enough then yes. To elaborate, if the playground is big enough and has enough shit for Ne to mess around with then I will be more than satisfied to stay self-contained within said playground until things start nearing the hazardous lines of a repetoire.

And man I drop balls (DOUBLE ENTENDRE INBOUND) more than I do pick any up these days. It's not that I grow bored it's just I've made it such a point to not get burned out too fast on something so I'll go ahead and leap to something else knowing I'll come back around eventually and finish it up (by Ne standards).


----------



## Chris Knight (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought this thread would be interesting and ask interesting questions about, for example, who will be the next president, which stocks you should buy, how it is that I diagnosed a kid with autism after working with him for a week when neither his teacher nor the school psychologist had been able to do so, etc. Unfortunately, just some dumb stuff about various functions. My answer to the SE question: Back when I was in high school I was always kind of pissed off that no one really liked me very much, which was probably due to both my dominant Fi and my lack of Se, and I thought that the popular kids who had a lot of Se were materialistic and fake. So that's how I relate to it, I kind of despise it, but secretly wish I had a little more, for no other reason than just to be able to get along with other people better.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Chris Knight said:


> I thought this thread would be interesting and ask interesting questions about, for example, who will be the next president, which stocks you should buy, how it is that I diagnosed a kid with autism after working with him for a week when neither his teacher nor the school psychologist had been able to do so, etc. Unfortunately, just some dumb stuff about various functions. My answer to the SE question: Back when I was in high school I was always kind of pissed off that no one really liked me very much, which was probably due to both my dominant Fi and my lack of Se, and I thought that the popular kids who had a lot of Se were materialistic and fake. So that's how I relate to it, I kind of despise it, but secretly wish I had a little more, for no other reason than just to be able to get along with other people better.



Allright.



> who will be the next president


Don't know and guessing is pointless at this time.



> which stocks you should buy


If you have to ask that question, you shouldn't be buying stocks.



> how it is that I diagnosed a kid with autism after working with him for a week when neither his teacher nor the school psychologist had been able to do so, etc.


The diagnosis of autism is basically a medical opinion, since there's no objective measure. Why would you think a teacher is qualified to make medical diagnoses? What makes you think your opinion is correct and the psychologist's is wrong?



> Back when I was in high school I was always kind of pissed off that no one really liked me very much, which was probably due to both my dominant Fi and my lack of Se


Maybe it's simply because you say stuff like this:



> I thought this thread would be interesting and ask interesting questions ….Unfortunately, just some dumb stuff about various functions.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

How do you repress your Si? 

I (also)don't know

2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it? 

neutral. Ne factors in and acts a neutral perceiving function. What is the end result of this, you may ask? Often the result is that other people project their own opinions of a situation onto me or my perception. l know that another person understands me when they reply in a way that acknowledges my neutral attitude.


3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not? 

No. l don't understand it? l'm not sure. l never think of myself as someone who doesn't, frankly. l only see how weird l am when l have experiences that illustrate it for me...a recent example being a family member who cut ties with another family member for being ''too weird''. As far as l can tell, this person isn't any less strange than l am.

4. Are you verbally fluid and fast? 
Possibly. A girl once said, ''that's a smart way to put words together'' after l replied to something she asked. l think she was making fun of me >.>

5. How sociable are you? 
''Sociable'' in a silent way, if such a thing can be said. l will scan any social environment for anyone l can talk to, and there's almost nothing about anyone that would cause them to be out of any constructed realm that l would socialize within...so this scanning aspect is fairly silent and strategic. The actual socializing is limited but expansive.

6. Do you have insomnia? 
l am insomnia. Some of my greatest insights have been made watching infomercials...and that TV Funhouse show that was on Comedy Central :kitteh:

7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now? 
Not. Meh, l have a lot of stacks of things actually. l seem to have acquired an affinity for the stacking of all of the things. But just ''the things'' you know, that we all have (non-hoarder things or dead bodies).

8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'? 
People have used this annoying word to describe me from, what l can remember the earliest point, 2002...ish. lt became the popularized way to describe all things ''quirky''(vomit) and unusual somewhere thereafter but wasn't used much when l was growing up.

9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way) 


Not difficult. lt's more a question of how much the self-expression means to me, if that makes sense. l can express a lot to a person and have them tell me they feel like they know me much better afterward, but l don't really feel that with them. l can usually tell who l'm going to be able to reciprocate that feeling with.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

*1. How do you repress your Si?*

Well I tend to fixate on details when I'm stressed. For example, I'm in the midst of starting my own drama group and every time I get rejected by someone I asked to help out, I start wondering how I'm ever going to get all the people together and how will I find scripts and I can't do this, it's just too much... yeah it's like that. It's not intentional, I just naturally don't use Si very much so it's not very mature or developed.

*2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it? *

It all depends on the day. I think Fi factors into how optimistic or pessimistic I am, actually. Ne will sometimes take a situation and twist it too positively or negatively but I can't really describe it any better than that.

*3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not? *

Sometimes. I don't pay attention to most social rules but I'll pay attention to traditions that make sense to me. Or traditions I like.

*4. Are you verbally fluid and fast?* 

When I'm in the zone, I talk at a million miles an hour. When I'm tired or stressed, I talk sparingly and ONLY if I have to. I either entertain those who don't understand how I think or I horribly confuse them. 

*5. How sociable are you? *

It depends on my mood. If I'm not feeling sociable or if I'm overwhelmed, I become a hermit, sometimes for days. When I feel like socializing, I can go for quite a long time before deciding I'm done. I guess I'm about average.

*6. Do you have insomnia? *

Ugh, yes. My brain rarely shuts off. I get some of my best ideas at night while I'm TRYING to sleep.

*7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now? *

An SJ would treat me to a long lecture about a place for everything and everything in its place if they saw my room. It's pretty bad.

*8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'? *

I don't know a single person who WOULDN'T claim that.

*9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way)

*With my friends, it is easy. My friends are all Ns (not intentional, it's just how it worked out) and so they tend to be able to follow me when I'm expressing an idea. My family is entirely sensing so I simply cannot express myself at all to them. I find it nearly impossible. So it depends on how well the other person can follow my train of thought.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

hal0hal0 said:


> Ni will tend to relate things back to universal, underlying principles... it will see the same theories and ideas manifest in many places (great example... comparative mythology). If I'm on a bus, for instance, I might think about how every single person on that bus has a heartbeart and that we are all beating to the rhythm of life; I'd be reminded of our own mortality and that each of us is but one thread among many in the universe.
> 
> I'm starting to realize that I also use Ne quite a bit, too, focusing less on the principles (which are more subjective and internal) and more purely on possibilities... I think Ne is almost a stream-of-conscious thing jumping from one abstraction or idea to the next. Ni comes way more naturally for me than Ne, but I do find I get into these mad Ne spurts where my brain is jumping all over the place.
> 
> ...


Hmm I thought looking at underlying principles was a To thing. Or even Ne, like it notices all the similarities objects have, though I guess it definitely could apply to a lot of different functions.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

chaoticbrain said:


> Hmm I thought looking at underlying principles was a To thing. Or even Ne, like it notices all the similarities objects have, though I guess it definitely could apply to a lot of different functions.


I think you are right in that Te/Ti do _look _at underlying principles, but they are more useful in actually sorting out those principles (helping them to make rational sense).

However, actually *recognizing *those principles is the job of Ne/Ni, I think—perception via Intuition _precedes _the organizational skills of Thinking. 

Like the old story of Isaac Newton (INTJ?) sitting under the tree and realizing: Wow, the same force that pulls the apple to the ground is the same force that keeps me to the ground! His Te probably helped develop the gravitational laws... but his Ni most likely "saw" the common force between objects in the first place—intuition provides the framework/skeleton, thinking does the actual construction.

Yes, noticing similarities does apply to many functions, it's just the *way *they go about it is different. I am of the belief that Ni and Ne can accomplish the same things, it's just that their differences (i.e., subjective vs. objective) tend to make them manifest in different ways. I think there are definitely trends correlating behavior vs. cognitive functions, I just don't think they are absolute.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

*How are you guys with time? Is this an individual thing, or do Ne users have a tendency to be late, or is it an INFP thing? *
I'm not sure, but I do know that I find it pretty nigh impossible to remain aware of time. It doesn't matter if a clock is ticking directly in front of me, my mind will wander and loose all sense of time passing, so that it feels like 5 minutes could be half an hour or half an hour could be five mintues - what I sincerely feel I have experienced usually doesn't match up with what the clock is telling me. And because of this inconsistant experience of time, trying to remember to watch the clock doesn't even work because I'll think I've only been busy for a few minutes and then check it again only to find it's been much much longer, or possibly only half a minute and after a couple times of doing that I get tired of checking and decide to give it a bit longer, and then inevitably it's too long. In any case, I also don't feel like whatever is happening now ought to be chopped up or squished into the arbitrary time increments of seconds and minutes and hours. I think you should do something untill it's done, however long it is, then do the next thing. I mean, I see the usefulness of clocks for coordinating with others, but I don't see any reason scheduals themselves should be more important than the things happening within them - so I preferr to follow them loosely. And I don't mind waiting for others, I think it's a very important ability to dvelope. 

*Do you guys ever get "in the zone" and fixate on one thing?
When you do, assuming you do, and then move to something else, do you now drop the previous ball? 
Or is it always there to go back to? Or is it being built upon in some way by the ball superseding it?*
I'm not entirely sure what you're asking here. But I will get focused in on some idea I'm thinking about and pretty much be oblivious to everything else, whether it's for a few minutes or several hours. I do sometimes jump back and forth between trains of thought though, and if I don't feel like I've really 'finished' something then of course it's open to come back to and pick up the idea/project wherever I left off. 

*1. Do you feel you are more energetic, expressive and enthusiastic than most? Does it make a difference if you are with many people or just with one person?*
not particularly. I'm more expressive and enthusiastic than some people, but I wouldn't say _most_ people. I used to be really energetic as a child, now I'm pretty un-energetic. Usually around many people I keep my enthusiasm to myself, but with one or two people, or all by myself I can get pretty expressive. I can also be expressive in public where it's just a lot of strangers I don't know so they don't really count as anything but part of the scenery. 

*2. Do others think you seem much younger than you really are?*
yep.

*3. What are the most difficult and challenging things for you to do?*
uh..... lots of things?
herd cats, lift anvils, get out of bed when I feel like I'm gonna puke (which always happens if I didn't get enough sleep or woke up suddenly) :tongue: I know you're looking for something more meaningfull than that. I really don't know, there's tons of things which I don't really want to try to think about at the moment. ...stick to scheduals ...deal with 'proffessional'/'impersonal' people/situations, make a public speech, sports...

*​How do you relate to a lack of Se?*
hmm.... I certainly don't seem to get quite as energized by new experiences, like I see some people seem to. I'm not someone who wants to jump in and paticipate and try things, I'm usually fine observing or hearing about stuff without feeling like I want to find out for myself directly. I don't tend to get caught up in experiencing the same thing a bunch of times, you know like the urge to instantly want to do that again, or watch that again... me, not so much. Similarly, I'm more likely to just tell someone about something than to urge them to try it out for themselves, or come join me in experiencing it. 

I mean, I do really enjoy taking time to just be in the moment, to focus on what I'm tasting, seeing, hearing, but most of the time my mind just naturally tunes out my surroundings and I focus on my thoughts. I certainly don't get as much satisfaction from acting in the moment as I do from thinking, even if I really super enjoy those few 'in the moment' times and find them refreshing, I feel like thinking about stuff has more meaning and significance to me than the activities I do or experiences I have. I really do live primarily in my mind. 

*Also, to what extent do you take in your Ne moments? I don't want to say internalize because that would be Ni. Are you aware, outside of the current moment, what your Ne train of thought was or do you only remember the judgement that you would've internalized from it*
not exactly sure what you mean here. I love just sitting in one of those awe-stuck Connection-Made moments where suddenly something makes sense because you see the connection, or one of those 'this is a totally awesome idea if it could ever be made to work out' moments, I feel like I pause and savor it. 

And I do remember the connections and flow of thoughts, and when I see things that relate it re-triggers the train of thought so the new things become connected to it - integrated into the big picture. I'm not sure about judgements from it, sometimes I come to conclusions, usually they are tentative pending further data, more often it's just like an idea 'so far I have noticed this sort of trend which could have several different causes that I'm not sure of yet, or maybe they're all factors, and.... well it's just complicated and it all depends and.... yeah... general trend which could be proven wrong since I'm only a limited observer anyways....'

*Do you often realize your recieving intuition to do something but then conciously decide not to do it because it makes you uncomfortable or you have no evidence to back up the motivation to do such a thing?*
yeah. I often second guess hunches that feel too out of the blue, but there are plenty of other hunches that I think I totally take for granted because it just see it as really probable and hardly think to question it

*can you control the direction of your thoughts?*
hmmm, yes and no. Mostly yes I can choose to focus on something or push it out of my mind for now, but that doesn't mean my mind doesn't keep starting to stray in random directions and keeps needing little tugs to get back to the topic I intend to think about. 

*And a question of my own:
Do you find it hard to focus on taking in data for a long time because your mind keeps wanting to run off with ideas based on the few facts you just read? Does trying to reign in those thoughts and focus back on more data feel really boring and frustrating?*


----------



## StarDust_Kraut (Feb 5, 2013)

1. How do you repress your Si? 

I dont like to read instruction manuals? 

2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it?

It changes from totally frustrated and negative to perfectly happy and optimistic. Generally I try to let things come towards me without thinking too much about it. On the other hand I ponder a lot. My Ne gives the respective input that can change my attitude towards a situation.

3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not? 

Hard to say. What is tradition? 

4. Are you verbally fluid and fast? 

This really really depends on my mood. Yes, I can be a lot, almost like an entertainer. But I also can be awkward and nearly retarded in my communication with people. This depends strongly on how secure I feel and on my mood (open towards people or closed).

5. How sociable are you?

Generally I spend a lot time alone. I barely call anyone, people just ask me if I want to do stuff constantly and I pick out maybe 20-30% of the chances I have to meet people. If I wanted I could go out every day/evening. But I would have to kill myself if I did that. I need time to cool down and ponder. If I am out with people I am fun though. Probably that is why they keep asking me to come back.

6. Do you have insomnia? 

Not really...

7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now? 

It is actually not THAT bad. Just a pile of fresh and old clothes on the floor that needs some sorting. I just cleaned my desk a few days ago, so it looks good. 
Things that dont belong on the desk: Tiger balm, salt, magnesium, gloves, apple, body lotion, lighter. (I am sure there is some great story hidden in those items somewhere....).

8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'? 

I am as random as one can be without getting put to an asylum. So, yes. Everyone who knows me claims that...

9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way)

I really try, but sometimes I just ramble trying to put the pictures in my head into word shape.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

*How are you with time? 
* 
O.O Never ask me this question. Lol. Mainly because we have no idea what "time" is anyways, and yet we all seem so aware of this thing called "time" that "passes". (But perhaps, just perhaps, it's simply a rather stubborn illusion.) It's a really cool subject and I'd talk about it for hours if I could. Anyways, outside of the abstract Time and more into the time of the clock which our lives are structured around, I always like knowing what time it is. When I've got an appointment or I need to be somewhere, I want to be there on time. That may be the Six reaction side of me, I suppose. But I'm good at getting to things "on time". 

Sometimes the future seems terribly, impossibly far away. Sometimes it feels like I'm living within it. I'm always aware of what changes around me. I am very aware of things present. In that way, I am aware of Time. But not of "time" in the conventional sense. 

_"I see Past, Present, and Future existing all at once before me." 

_*Do you often realize your receiving intuition to do something ... ?

*Let us stop there. Intuition is not a function that tells people "what to do". Oftentimes those with Intuition lower on the function order (like as a tertiary or inferior function) say they tend to get gut feelings about "bad" things they feel might happen. However, Intuition never "tells" or "urges" you to do something. I do get certain gut feelings about objects, but never does my Intuition tell me what to do. That is me attempting to come to make a decision about something. 

*Can you control your direction of thought? 

*Haha, to what extent? ^_^ I can certainly control my thoughts to think of some general idea. But usually I let my thoughts flow and I begin to make many connections in my mind. Or one thing will simply lead to another. My thought process certainly isn't _linear_, but I wouldn't say I can't control my direction of thought to some extent. (I do not believe that anybody can perfectly control their direction of thought.)


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

1. How do you repress your Si? 
It represses itself. I am too busy in the now to register memories that are not blow-you-away type memories.

2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it?
I am optimistic to a fault. I seriously believe I am somehow wired to never become clinically depressed. (Other mental disorders might be another story.) I feel like Ne encourages optimism not interferes at all. It is all about the possibilities being endless- so what can be more optimistic than that?

3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not? 
Yes and no. I respect tradition and some traditions I like to adhere to for nostalgia. But if it seriously no longer makes sense or the people upholding it are upholding it due to their own sense of loss/inadequacy versus upholding something meaningful for everyone- I get quite irritated.

4. Are you verbally fluid and fast? 

Huh?AreYouAskingIfI'mVerballyFluidAndFast?
Next question

5. How sociable are you?
TOO MUCH. I seriously wish I was less into people. I'm embarassed by my high level of sociability.

6. Do you have insomnia? 
I did big time because I could not turn off the thoughts in my head. :crazy: Now I'm medicated and I sleep.

7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now? 

Embarassingly disorganized. I suck at organizing. ugggh

8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'? 
I invented randomness.

9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way)
Very easy.


----------



## ThoughtBox (Apr 23, 2013)

P


----------



## ThoughtBox (Apr 23, 2013)

littleblackdress said:


> I actually left this one because I found it VERY hard to answer. With Ne in first place, I don't find that I get a gut feeling that often. It is more like I get a wacky idea. I have done them and not done them and it has been okay. Typically, I find that I don't often regret things, because, even if I don't do something at one point, at another point it either becomes possible (through another wacky idea), or I get an even better, other wacky idea. The biggest issue in my life is actually lack of follow-through and lack of ambition - not missing my intuitive leaps. I think that when you have Ne in other positions, the leaps happen less frequently, so can't be relied on to get you out of a problem... My philosophy is "life is long - opportunities come around more than once, or you make them happen..."


i understand what your saying. i really do. but i just cant believe that im ever gonna get a second chance at certain things. like once that opportunity passes you never have another chance of harnessing that potential. its in the past and theres nothing you can do about it. life *is *long, but it can be short too. your life can only improve as much as you let it, and new experiences give me insight about my own life. things i can do to expand my world, and my perception; this is how i look at it. a never ending amount of possibilities, but no one else will experience what i have. thats what makes this life special to me. i craft it to my liking. this is my sandcastle and the wave is my death


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> 1. How do you repress your Si?


 By accident, I actually try to make it a point to look more into the details of things both on the outside and on the inside of my body. Although most of the time I fail to notice such things. In the gym when I'm playing basketball is the best example: I will normally keep playing until I notice that my body no longer works properly; it just lacks the energy and strength to do things the way things should work lol. 


> 2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it?


I'm not really sure... I guess I'm kind of neutral now. I like to keep an open mind. When it comes to Ne I suppose it helps me to keep an open mind by reminding me that perhaps there is some kind of data in a certain situation that I'm not seeing. Although all of this could just as easily be Ti rather than Ne but... oh well...


> 3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not?


 Lol, good one. No, I really don't. Most of the traditions that were thrown in my face were to be taken as absolute truth with no reasoning behind it and as such I'm skeptical of traditions until they prove themselves adequate because a lot of the traditions that were presented to me as a child were kind of lame and useless. 


> 4. Are you verbally fluid and fast?


 Most of the time I am. I kind of go on autopilot for the most part and I don't think at all. I just do/speak/whatever and most of the time it doesn't sound half bad lol. 

When it comes to something that perks up my mind I tend to try and speak faster than my mouth and brain can go and I end up stuttering a lot and having to pause mid conversation to think about what I'm saying/going to say. 


> 5. How sociable are you?


Depends on how I'm feeling that moment/day/whatever. 


> 6. Do you have insomnia?


 Sometimes. Not all of the time. 


> 7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now?


*looks at room* Not messy at...ok I'm lying. But I can find everything I need to okay!!!


> 8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'?


Those that know a little bit about me probably would. But for those that I'm not comfortable with I keep myself contained. 


> 9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way)


Not that difficult. I can express surface emotions/moods fairly easily. I can also express ideas and things of that nature fairly well. Deep rooted emotions or feelings are another matter entirely though. 



orni said:


> *​*How do you relate to a lack of Se?


 Actually, because of my constant paranoia I've developed a fairly good relationship with Se, it isn't automatic by any means but when I want to just see what's on the surface I can do so fairly well; but it has to be done consciously. Upon re-reading my response I would have to say that, that is probably Si, not Se.... 



> Also, to what extent do you take in your Ne moments?


I chase those motherfuckers down the rabbit hole as far as they will go haha. Some haven't seen me for days.... 0.0


> I don't want to say internalize because that would be Ni. Are you aware, outside of the current moment , what your Ne train of thought was or do you only remember the judgement that you would've internalized from it


Actually, I don't put much judgement in my Ne moments. Most of the time it's "meh, that was fun and entertaining". Honestly, the best times are when I get an idea and start deconstructing it with Ti and then both Ne and Ti just go at it trying to outdo the other with different ideas/assessments. Those are the greatest 'idea high' moments ever. 

But to answer your original question, it just kind of depends. Sometimes I will remember my train of thought if the moments didn't take long or if my train of thought stayed focused on just one subject (which they seldom do, if ever without aid from Ti). But most of the time there are only 2 scenarios with my Ne moments:
1) I'm bored. I wonder if... Lol, that was funny. 
2) Remember/see something and just start drifting off into thought and just riding the waves. 

Actually, riding the waves is a good way to put the vast majority of my Ne moments. They just help spice up my life. 



Ningsta Kitty said:


> Do you guys ever get "in the zone" and fixate on one thing?


If my Ti is sufficiently interested in something, then I become hyper focused and it's a really, really awesome feeling. Like I can do anything. 



> When you do, assuming you do, and then move to something else, to you know drop the previous ball?
> Or is it always there to go back to? Or is it being built upon in some way by the ball superseding it?


It usually stays in the back of my head for awhile until I can research it thoroughly enough on my own. My most recent one is thinking about Nature vs. Nurture. Like, which traits of a person's personality are affected most by either environment or genetics. For instance, I got to thinking about how many different things have happened in my life and shaped my very being but then thinking about how I was born to be different than the rest of my family and how different I have always been from all of them. 



Seaborg said:


> I am an Ne user myself but I need to ask:
> 
> can you control the direction of your thoughts?


If only. 

Like I have alluded to in my other answers, if Ti is there then I can control my thoughts with razor sharp accuracy, but without Ti being interested then I have no control whatsoever. Most of the time I don't want control anyways, I like to just let it loose. 



Ningsta Kitty said:


> How are you guys with time?


Surprisingly good, actually. I have always been fairly good with guessing how much time has passed since event x or even looking outside and being fairly close to the real time with my guesses. When it comes to remembering events and things like that well... I would suck if it weren't for me understanding that I don't do so well with prior engagements and that I have to really hammer events into my head to remember them. Because I realized that I don't remember them very well in my natural state I always consciously tell myself "remember to do x". If it's even semi-important then I will usually remember but if it's something trivial like taking the trash out... well.. you'd probably be better off doing that yourself. 



> I'm not sure if it's an INFP thing or an Ne thing or the individual person thing but, one of my best friends is ALWAYS late. When she says 10 minutes, it typically means an hour. She's been SO good with this but of course just when I forget the tendency, it creeps back up and I've been sitting here ready for forever now. I just got a text 2 minutes ago, "on my way!" ... I don't even have the energy to be like, "leaving house or just in commute". I don't even care. But curious. Is this an individual thing, or do Ne users have a tendency to be late, or is it an INFP thing?


I'd say it's an Ne thing. Like I said earlier, I really have to put a lot of energy and focus into remembering things and to be on time.


----------



## LimeDegree (Mar 6, 2012)

Seaborg said:


> I am an Ne user myself but I need to ask:
> 
> can you control the direction of your thoughts?


Yes, but not the velocity, altitude, or cabin pressure/temperature.

Or the occupancy.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> Even something old can become exciting again when looked at from a different perspective or if I share it with somebody else.


Ha, yes! I really love introducing a loved one to a song/movie I like. It's like I get to see/hear it again from their perspective, as if it was the first time, if that makes sense. I love love love that feeling. 



> *3. What are the most difficult and challenging things for you to do?
> *
> Motivating myself to do something slowly, step by step, and intensely for a long period of time. I am fast, scattered, and extensive in my way of thinking. I am incredibly associative. I just want to keep on branching out and expanding and seeing more and more and more. When I have to do the opposite, it is absolutely painstaking and requires much patience from my part.


Yes. This is why I really* can't stand it *when someone walks me through the steps slowly, and repeats the procedure over and over, or trying to ingrain the idea further by doing a recap or something. I'm a very fast learner, and I also don't like staying on one thing for a long time. I'm also incredibly impatient :frustrating: I'm just like, _ugh can we move on now_?



> I like jumping from one thing to another. I'm the sort of person who, when it comes to my schoolwork, will work on my pre-calculus for fifteen to thirty minutes, then switch to practicing piano, then switch to studying chemistry for fifteen to thirty minutes, etc. Even on my computer, I open up new tabs quickly. I skim everything. I'll open up anything that appears intriguing, and I'll take a glance at them all. I'll skim one for one second, then switch to the next, then come back, then formulate a reply for one that's entirely different.
> 
> Even at my nightstand, I'll have seven different books stacked at one time because I'll read them all at the same time (in a manner of speaking). I always choose not _one _book but a couple that catch my interest for the time being. I'll flip through one of them for a minute or two, then go on to another, then come back to the first, etc.


I can relate to this SO MUCH. I have about 5-6 books on my nightstand as well, hahaha, because I enjoy going back and forth. I can't just pick a book and immerse myself in it for hours. I like the change. It used to baffle my dad, and he'd refuse to believe that I actually read the entire story. He'd be like THAT'S NOT READING, KALEIDOSCOPE.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't remember if anyone else asked this question or not since I just kind of skimmed over the thread but: 
*
What does Ne mean to you?
*
To me, Ne means actually being curious about the proper way to take a poo. 

To me, Ne means making all kinds of plans and then letting Ti put them all together like a puzzle. What am I going to do this summer? Think about buying a house and use it to rent out to people to make money, it means putting together all of the information I looked up at a whim together about houses and finding a way to use it. What else will I do this summer? Work and look up different things about the classes I will be taking in the Fall so I don't have to work as hard later on. 

It means looking up several different classes outside of my chosen majors simply because I see them as fun or because I see that they can be invaluable in my own life (or some of them are just easy GPA boosters). 
A lot of Kinesiology classes? Fun and easy GPA boosters and some of them will be very valuable. 

It means taking a class about how to build websites because I know that building websites and selling them to people or building them for people can be profitable while I go through school.

To me, it means looking up information about how to coupon and make money from it while also keeping me from spending outrageous amounts of money all at the same time. It means looking at the world and seeing what is and what it could be and with Ti it means relating it back to me in a logical format that will benefit me in a grand way, in making life easier and more fun all at the same time. 

It means connecting random amounts of information about life that I might not ever utilize and finding a way to use them to make life easier for me. 

It means looking at the world and figuring out a way to manipulate it to my advantage. It means looking at the world and figuring out what interests me. It means looking at the world in a childlike way with all of the enthusiasm in the world and always maintaining an eye out for things that look like fun. 

That's what Extroverted iNtuition means to me.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

Seaborg said:


> I am an Ne user myself but I need to ask:
> 
> can you control the direction of your thoughts?


Depends what. I sometimes have thoughts that seem extremely random to others. If I have a thought that I don't like I try to get it out of my head. But, my most recent thoughts have been extremely weird. Instead of just thinking speeding thoughts with (in my head) lines coming from all directions and huge leaps, my thoughts have been more linear in the form of a conversation in my head. I start out talking in my head with someone I know with something I wished to have told them or wish to tell them, and go off on a tangent and while I am talking (or rather thinking), and things I would never tell the person in real life, my thoughts become organized in my head, and I clear up my head with clear thoughts just by thinking it out as If I were explaining it to a person.

i also sometimes write posts on PerC and then erase them before posting them simply because I went off on a tangent, and made discoveries about myself along the way.

It's weird and I'm not sure that I like my new thinking style, but does anyone else's mind work like this?


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

What do you think I'm trying to figure out about you with this question?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

chessio said:


> What do you think I'm trying to figure out about you with this question?


You're interested in trolling us with such a delicious question.... 

Well played sir.... well played....


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

I am me said:


> I start out talking in my head with someone I know with something I wished to have told them or wish to tell them, and go off on a tangent and while I am talking (or rather thinking), and things I would never tell the person in real life, my thoughts become organized in my head, and I clear up my head with clear thoughts just by thinking it out as If I were explaining it to a person.
> 
> i also sometimes write posts on PerC and then erase them before posting them simply because I went off on a tangent, and made discoveries about myself along the way.
> 
> It's weird and I'm not sure that I like my new thinking style, but does anyone else's mind work like this?


I do this all the time. It really helps doesn't it? When I was younger I used to plan full on conversations with people inside my head, but then I realized they never went to plan. But when I'm alone I still pretend I'm telling someone something. I don't usually tell them half the things I said to them in my head, but it's okay because I've already arranged it inside my head and it already makes sense to me and I can move on. I just think that's Ne, needing an external stimuli to entertain it, and when it doesn't have one, it invents one.


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Do you guys ever get "in the zone" and fixate on one thing?
> 
> When you do, assuming you do, and then move to something else, to you know drop the previous ball?
> Or is it always there to go back to? Or is it being built upon in some way by the ball superseding it?


Yeah all the time!
The ball's there, I just stop it where it's at, fixate on other balls, then come back.
And while I'm at the other balls, I'm gaining more insight, so when I come back to any of the other balls, I have more ideas to incorporate and take into account.


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

ThoughtBox said:


> I am Ne user myself but i will post a question just for the sake of my curiosity.
> *
> Do you often realize your recieving intuition to do something but then conciously decide not to do it because it makes you uncomfortable or you have no evidence to back up the motivation to do such a thing?
> *
> this happens to me often but I'm learning to trust it and know it will lead to only positive results


No, unfortunately, I still follow through with my intuition. 
And it's a balance.
I'm working on _not_ trusting my intuition without evidence, because lately, it's been leading to more negative results than positive.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> ..


*
1. How do you repress your Si?* 
My Si represses *me*, dammit! That impossible *tyrant*! >=/

*2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it?*
Not optimistic or pessimistic at all.... pragmatic, rather.

*3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not? *
Nope. I can't really say why... it just doesn't do much for me. I do things my own way or if my way isn't working and someone else does it better, I might ask them how & why, so I can also improve.

*4. Are you verbally fluid and fast? *
Extremely so, but I wish I would think before I speak or type. I can't seem to manage it.

*5. How sociable are you?*
Depends on the situation. As far as I can tell, I'm shy in front of anyone I don't know well, unless I have something pertinent to say or ask. I really can't do small-talk at all; never could manage it. I also need a lot of time to myself or I lose my mind quickly.

*6. Do you have insomnia? *
Extraordinarily so. Sleep is the bane of my existence and I have to take pills to even approach the thing.

*7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now? *
Not at all. I'm quite organized. I do this to compensate for the fact that I can't find *anything* unless it's in its right place, so I've learned the hard way that if I don't want to spend my whole life looking for things that are missing, I need to *never put anything down" except for exactly where it belongs.

*8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'? *
Doubtful. I am more intense and myopic, and don't believe in random.

*9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way)*
Depends on the medium. I've been doing this through music all my life. I am pretty fast & decent with words, and can communicate ideas, I think, if I am able to put them into words; but I'm not good with long blocks of text; I can end up with too many words. So for instance I have these amazing, long trilogies full of exciting plots and characters, but then my writing is all over the place, sloppy, not concise. I can write 400 pages of complex sci fi or fantasy in a month, but then I get caught up on editing detail work for years, never knowing when to stop and getting overwhelmed with specifics. =(


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

*1. How do you repress your Si? 
*It's just doesn't like to show up.

*2. How optimistic/pessimist are you? How does Ne interfere on it?* 
I'm technically, usually optimistic.
In the sense that I know things can get better in any situation. 
But that doesn't mean I'm always happy. The Ne gives me a lot of "insight" into life and it's not really fun or always accurate. So I kind of have a blended outlook of pessimism with optimism for the future that keeps me balanced. 
Hmm, I'm actually a pretty pessimistic guy... I don't really think most of what we do is important and so I don't really worry about it. But that's probably more pessimistic than anything... 

*3. Do you pay attention to tradition? Why/ Why not? *
I'm not big into traditions. They feel like formalities and I'm just not that interested. I'd rather celebrate a day with someone when we're both in the mood than to decide, "today is a day for celebration". But at the same time, the festive aspect that actually draws out people into good moods is enjoyable. 

*4. Are you verbally fluid and fast? 
*Yeah, but it's not elegant. It's more like fluid spilling out and then having to talk more to clean up the mess. 

*5. How sociable are you?* 
Depends on my mood. Usually I'm moderately social, but just in a casual way. I don't have a lot of patience for too much socializing.

*6. Do you have insomnia? 
*YES. My mind will not stfu and let me sleep! Most the time, they're not even deep thoughts! It's just thinking about stuff that happened in the day and analyzing it, it's obnoxious. 

*7. Tell me... how disorganized is your room now?
*My room's organized. I have all of my clothes bundled into one stack in my closet and... that's about all I keep in there.
My work desk on the other hand is a mess. But it's still organized.

*8. Would anyone ever claim you are 'random'? 
*I've been claimed random in the past and I might agree, but I don't think anyone would claim me random now-a-days. Maybe occasionally, but not really. 

*9. How easy is self-expression to you (with self expression I mean to communicate your ideas to others in an understandable way)
*It's messy? I always feel like there was a better way I could've phrased something and I usually end up repeating the same concept 2 or 3 times a little differently, trying to get the most clarity across (it doesn't usually help).


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Tsidakis said:


> *4. Are you verbally fluid and fast?
> *Yeah, but it's not elegant. It's more like fluid spilling out and then having to talk more to clean up the mess.


That is an incredibly good way to put it, well done sir, well done. And the only reason I thanked the post lol.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Unless I'm having an impulsive moment (which probably happens more than it should) I can control my thoughts very well. Well, not so much my thoughts as the way I say it. When I'm talking to someone I tend to think to myself "I want to start thinking here at point A, and finish up my thoughts here at point B." And then I just aim for that general direction so I don't get lost. I eventually find my way there. The more I talk the more I seem to say nothing, but I eventually get to the point. I'm trying to tone it down a bit so I don't end up having to cross the ocean via train from china to africa in between. People usually don't seem to like that. (Pointless talking) although imo it's very entertaining.. from an Ne perspective. My Ne dom/aux friends seem to think it amusing.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

*Do you get bored of Ni-dom users? Like in terms of conversation.*


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Curiously said:


> *Do you get bored of Ni-dom users? Like in terms of conversation.*


I don't think I've ever talked to an Ni-dominant user before but the two Ni auxiliary users are pretty interesting to talk to that I know.


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

Curiously said:


> *Do you get bored of Ni-dom users? Like in terms of conversation.*


Sometimes....because it's mainly me acting crazy and them sounding slightly amused. So they become the normal person in the conversation except for that they actually listen to me and respond. Usually people are sorta just like "???" "Okay...." but they're like "Licorice can't be hair, because otherwise I'd be bald " or "lol whoppers as eyes, weird" while if I were talking to an Ne-dom they'd be like "EWWW GROSS, THEIR SCALP WOULD GET ALL STICKY IN THE HEAT, CHOCOLATE SYRUP TEARS" - but then that conversation might eventually get exhausting since it'd be like a never-ending conversation with my brain (it'd take a while for me to get tired of that though ). With the Ni person it'd probably get more interesting and in-depth over time. Like eventually we'd be discussing whether Wonka's army's main asset would be that humans can't resist deliciousness (is this actually a con?), or their deathly sharp lollipop swords.

Idk I might be mixing the functions up though. I think my old friend might've been Ni-dom.


----------

